# HOT FLUSHES & SWEATS



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I am suffering from awful hot flushes and sweats morning,throughout the day and night and during the night also.I have tried homeopathic remedies but they have not helped.I dont want to try black cohosh as i have read they can cause digestive problems and nausea,which i certainly do not need any more of!!I want to continue trying alternative remedies not HRT!Does or has anyone been taking or tried anything which has helped them with these symptoms?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh I'm right there with ya with all of this menopause stuff. So be assured you are not suffering alone. I have been taking the Black Cohosh for quite some time with no ill effects whatsoever. (And it HAS helped tremendously!) Give it a try. If you find you get any nausea just take it right before bed so you are alseep before any of that happens.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you for that BQ.Who'd be a woman!!


----------



## MA64NANA (May 8, 2012)

At65, disabled for 20 years, diagnosed with COLITIS back in '73, and then diagnosed with IBS about 20 years ago, it seems that my colon keeps trying to control my life. It makes it difficult even to go out to eat, make sure i sit where i can get to the bathroom quickly and I cant move very fast (usually use wheel chair or walker). I am pretty much home bound, bed bound because of my other issues with my back and legs. Also, I have HYPOGLYCEMIA AND HYPOTHYROIDISM (cant lose weight). The THYROID ISSUES are such a mess to deal with. My main problem right now is the colon attacks where I feel like i am dying, EXTREME HEAT in my head and neck. When I have these attacks, I feel like I am going crazy, eyes cant focus, etc. I use a ice filled hand towel on my head, have to remove my clothes as i sit there in TERRIBLE PAINFUL SPASMS. It used to be that i would have constipation and then the runs. Now, the bm's are nearly normal appearance, but HORRIBLE trying to PASS THEM. I use BENTYL which has helped me a lot through the years. For about 20 years now, I have felt HOT all the time. Just recently, my body temp seems to have changed and I have what I call "BONE CHILLS" and cant seem to warm up. I wear 3 tops, leggings, thick footies, and gloves that leave the fingers open. And even then, I am cold. So strange. Just wanted to join a group where I could share this and maybe others are going through similar things. Also, I have COPD. Have also been told by the heart doc that I have a LEAKY MITRAL VALVE that isnt bad enough to do surgery. I dont know how all these things relate to each other, but maybe someone here has experienced some connection. ty for letting me share.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

My hot flashes diminished when I started taking vitamin d3. When my levels got to what the dr said was normal, I backed off and got hot flashes again. I still get them, but not very bad at all. Now, the insomnia--that's something else! Sure wish i could find something to help me sleep. I take ambien every other night or so. Melatonin did n't do a thing but give me a headache.


----------

